# Theorem tank help



## Imotions (18/8/16)

hi all 
anyntricks on getting the damn glass off 
im trying to strip the tank but the glass is stuff to the base the orings are holding it properly 
need to change the wick its all black and disgusting now but still produces lol 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caramia (18/8/16)

Put it in the freezer for 10 minutes, and carefully try again. 
When you get it off, take off one rubberring on the bottom (there are 2), just one keeps the glass nicely in place without getting stuck or being too loose when refilling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (18/8/16)

I took tissue and put a fair amount inside the tank, then held the 510 connector, and pushed down with my thumb on the tissue against the centre post. Slowly and not with alot of force, this worked the glass out nicely without breaking. When you re-assemble, add a couple drops of juice to the o-rings, but only a couple, this will lube enough for the next time to come off super easy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaizer (18/8/16)

I have the same problem no matter how much I lube them o-rings.

I use the smallest flat screw driver I have and slowly edge it in between the bottom of the glass and the tank. I edge the glass up slowly making sure the glass moves up equally around the tank. Very risky tho .....

Gonna try taking off one o-ring as suggested on the next pit stop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions (18/8/16)

thanks guys i tried pushing down it dont budge tried pushing a card between the glass n base and sort of pry it out still doesnt move lol .ill try u guys methids cant afford to break the glass coz i dont got a spare with me lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imotions (18/8/16)

Kaizer said:


> I have the same problem no matter how much I lube them o-rings.
> 
> I use the smallest flat screw driver I have and slowly edge it in between the bottom of the glass and the tank. I edge the glass up slowly making sure the glass moves up equally around the tank. Very risky tho .....
> 
> Gonna try taking off one o-ring as suggested on the next pit stop.


i tried this now lol i used staples and money clips lmao eventually came off put one o ring on lubed it let see what happens .... while we here any one tried another drip tip or where can i get a wider drip tip 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (18/8/16)

I am using the 510 SS drip tip that came spare with my Avo, I use the wider delrin one on the Avo itself. It's quite a good fit and suits the Theorem. The delrin drip tip of the Merlin also works great but I need it on the Merlin. I seriously wish Augvape would sell spare Merlin drip tips. That drip tip is the bomb, I'd use it on all my 510s. Although I generally prefer the oversized delrin ones that many tanks have now.


----------



## Imotions (18/8/16)

ok lets be more specific now lol 
i want a tip thats wider and doesnt heat up like the standard theorem one ... at 80 90w ill end up with a burnt patch on my lips thats after 2 puffs

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (18/8/16)

80-90W? What coil are you running in it?


----------



## Imotions (18/8/16)

its one a friend build for me it only fires at 75w and give nice flavour at 80w

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip (18/8/16)

Imotions said:


> hi all
> anyntricks on getting the damn glass off
> im trying to strip the tank but the glass is stuff to the base the orings are holding it properly
> need to change the wick its all black and disgusting now but still produces lol
> ...


I had the same problem broke 2 of the glasses already trying to take it off the bottom.


----------



## Imotions (31/8/16)

Hi guys don't want to open a new thread when this one already rolling..... so I am using the notch coils and when I started I used to get flavour but as of late I am not getting flavour just massive hits... I'm vaping both on rx200 and pico at 45w 50w I tried dropping it but still.... I tried different flavours but still.... creamy clouds cream soda vk 4 vk peach ncv range I don't have dessert flavours as it's not something I would use daily 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (31/8/16)

How old is your coil? Try run it in temp mode at a lower temp. Was working wonderfully on my RX2/3 in temp SS mode. Dropped the temp right down with PB3 was delish.

PIF'd it to someone now...its really not even worth building a coil in that, just use the notches.

Did you change your cotton brand? I hate the cotton that comes in the notch replacement coils, just use bacon.


----------



## Imotions (31/8/16)

Ohk I haven't tried changing cotton because from beginning I used this cotton and it worked good for me only as of recent I'm not getting flavour... coil can be brand new and still the same... I'll try temp mode today Nd see what happens.... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (31/8/16)

@Imotions how long are the wicks? Can you post a pic of the build?

When I had my Theorem I found that a dual vertical 10 wrap 3.5mm SS build to give great flavour. Those notch coils are a gimmick, ramp up time is fast but that's about it.

The dual vertical build will require you to wrap one coil in reverse.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (31/8/16)

Always lube up the rim so it can slide in easier...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (31/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Always lube up the rim so it can slide in easier...


I do that with all my tanks, lube up the orings before slipping the glass over saves the orings from damage and makes the glass much easier to insert and remove.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (31/8/16)

Greyz said:


> I do that with all my tanks, lube up the orings before slipping the glass over saves the orings from damage and makes the glass much easier to insert and remove.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Oh i didnt know we were talking about tanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (31/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Oh i didnt know we were talking about tanks


Oh sorry, seems I got the wrong end of the stick there. But seems the same lesson applies to both situations, "there's always time for lube"    

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Imotions (31/8/16)

What's this smart feature on the pico ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (31/8/16)

Imotions said:


> What's this smart feature on the pico ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Just remembers your coils resistances so when you swap tanks it will go to the last wattage it remembers for that resistance. Usefull if you got 6 tanks and all have completely different builds and you only use power/wattage mode. Otherwise not really needed


----------



## Imotions (31/8/16)

Ahhhhhhh ohk .... I'm gnawing to try different cotton in it and see if I get a difference unless it's just me lol 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imotions (1/9/16)

Ohk so i got some gummy berry juice from vk and im getting the taste of it running tc ss 105c 50w other juice zilch

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

